# Good Emulator To Play Animal Forest/Doubutsu No Mori?



## mrtimotei (Aug 25, 2011)

I know it's weird that I'm playing this game on an emulator, but I really need help.
I've played this game on 2 emulators: PJ64 v1.6, and Mupen64 0.5.1.
On project64, the game is fine, but whenever I do something like open the menu, or open the map, there's this EXTREMELY long pause until the menu/map actually pops up.
On Mupen64 0.5.1... the game just freezes...
Basically, is there a way to fix this long pause on project64? Or Is there a better emulator to play this on?
P.S. I should note that the Rom has been patched with an English translation, and that Mupen64 loads up a clean Rom, but it's the patched Rom that won't load on Mupen64.


----------



## jamespoo (Aug 29, 2011)

mrtimotei said:
			
		

> I know it's weird that I'm playing this game on an emulator, but I really need help.
> I've played this game on 2 emulators: PJ64 v1.6, and Mupen64 0.5.1.
> On project64, the game is fine, but whenever I do something like open the menu, or open the map, there's this EXTREMELY long pause until the menu/map actually pops up.
> On Mupen64 0.5.1... the game just freezes...
> ...




project64 is the best its just the rom has problems 

like lego racers for n64 freezes at level 5 its the rom file 

hope they will get fixed


----------



## thaddius (Aug 30, 2011)

The original worked fine on my CD64+. I can test it on my Neo64 if you like.


----------



## Keylogger (Aug 30, 2011)

The same game was released on GameCube with the name of Animal Crossing.

It's exactly the same as the N64 version. You can emulate it with Dolphin.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 1, 2011)

Try Project 64 v1.7


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is a project64 1.7 I uploaded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.mediafire.com/?dmbpb4kdjo9hkhc


----------



## thaddius (Sep 1, 2011)

You should remove that. That a pirate copy of the program.


----------

